# Used Sale & Trade Etiquette



## Clouds4Days (15/6/18)

Hi Vape Fam

Decided to create a thread dedicated to everyone's experiences from buying/trading used gear and to create a platform where we can discuss what we expect when getting a piece of used gear from someone.

My experiences and reason for creating this thread to follow as I want to keep it seperate from the OP.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/18)

My overall experience from buying/trading used gear I would say has been about 95% satisfactory based on I've done probably over 20 transactions obtaining used gear.

I have had 2 bad experiences the first being my fault where I traded someone in C.T and got a dud mod for my immaculate 3 week old mod.

It was partially my fault as I did not do my backround checks to see if the seller was a long standing member and active member so I wrote it off as stupidity on my side.

My second bad experiences and the main reason I created this thread was a trade I did on a tank recently (I'm not here to name and shame) .

I got given the tank and told it's ready for you to chuck in juice and vape, I was like cool .

I get home open the tank up and I have a atty covered with juice and cotton soaked with juice from the previous flavour. When I was told you can chuck in juice and vape I was expecting a clean tank with fresh cotton and not someone's left overs.

If rewicking is too much work guys then just remove your coil and wick and at least rince the atty under water if you don't have a ultrasonic cleaner.

Not only is it disgusting getting someone's left over juice it is also un-hygine .

Please give someone a clean atty when you sell or trade your gear it's really only a 5min job.
Thanks peeps.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

I expect to get the item exactly as advertised i.e. if advertised as being in good condition, then it must be. So far I've bought only one non-vape and one vape item, and both times the items were in excellent condition, as advertised.

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Speaking of buying and selling, why does the seller need to state a reason for selling? It doesn't matter what the reason is - all that matters is the condition of the item and whether a reasonable price is being asked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/6/18)

Good thread @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I expect to get the item exactly as advertised i.e. if advertised as being in good condition, then it must be. So far I've bought only one non-vape and one vape item, and both times the items were in excellent condition, as advertised.
> 
> g0g Speaking of buying and selling, why does the seller need to state a reason for selling? It doesn't matter what the reason is - all that matters is the condition of the item and whether a reasonable price is being asked.



Good question @Hooked - 

The reason for including the "reason for sale" is to add more information to the advert. Gives the potential buyer a bit more colour on why the item is being sold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/18)

Not something that has happened to me but something I have a seen on sales threads.

*Being Polite*

I've seen a few (very few) sales posts in the past where on the OP the seller says "No trades, cash only" .

Then a intrested party politely asks would you be keen on a trade I have iteam X to trade.
And sometimes it's followed by a response such as -
*Read the OP
*Cash Only read OP
*I said No trades in OP

Being polite and just saying "sorry but cash is king" or " Thanks but only for sale and not trade "

Remeber not everyone is in the same financial situation as you are and some members get around trying new gear by means of trades. So next time be Polite, it's not gonna hurt you to do so.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/6/18)

I have also had mostly great experiences and I have bought many items in the Classifieds. Besides for once (recently), everything was always in great and clean condition. I did get scammed once with clone gear, but that user no longer frequents the forum. The great thing about buying from the Classifieds, is that I have made many new friends.

Overall, I'm still a happy chappy in the Classifieds 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I expect to get the item exactly as advertised i.e. if advertised as being in good condition, then it must be. So far I've bought only one non-vape and one vape item, and both times the items were in excellent condition, as advertised .



Agree 100% @Hooked , o yes I forgot to mention.
On the trade I did mentioned above I was told the condition was 9/10 only a glass section was missing/broken but when I got home I found the top cap has a Nick in it from being dropped on the floor.




Honesty....Honesty....Honesty

Be honest with the buyer and disclose all imperfections.
We pay good money for our gear and expect the seller to at least be honest in the condition of the gear .

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

Silver said:


> Good question @Hooked -
> 
> The reason for including the "reason for sale" is to add more information to the advert. Gives the potential buyer a bit more colour on why the item is being sold.



@Silver Well, I will shortly be posting an Arcus tank for sale because I can't stand the damn thing - and that's my reason for selling it lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yagya (15/6/18)

Great thread.
I also on 2 occasions received used mods with defects which was not stated by the seller/trader.
Thats when i decided to not buy any used kit every again. I will add the extra $ and get new items with guarantees.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Well, I will shortly be posting an Arcus tank for sale because I can't stand the damn thing - and that's my reason for selling it lol



I rarely see sellers saying they don't like something. It happens occasionally, but not often. Obviously, its in the sellers interest to say the item is the best thing since sliced bread. 

If you are going to try sell something and the reason is you can't stand it - perhaps its good to explain why you dont like it. Maybe it has too little airflow - or you think the vape is too strong etc. Then someone looking for a tight airflow and a strong vape for example would be attracted to it. That way you help the potential buyer zoom in on the aspects of an item they may not know. And most buyers would appreciate that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

Oh gosh I totally forgot about 2 mods which I bought, from two different sellers. So I've been lucky then, because in total I've bought:
3 mods (3 sellers)
1 non-vape item

No problems with any of them. 

To be honest, I always assumed that anything bought on the forum would be good, because one rates the seller - and who would want a bad reputation as a seller? But I guess some peeps don't care? Or just sell 'n run?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/18)

Yagya said:


> Great thread.
> I also on 2 occasions received used mods with defects which was not stated by the seller/trader.
> Thats when i decided to not buy any used kit every again. I will add the extra $ and get new items with guarantees.



I hear you and if one can get new that is always the best route to go but it's always great saving a buck or two especially if you like trying new gear occasionally. 

I would say if you buying used gear stick to long serving members who you know have a reputation to hold and you should be safe with them.
I know that I am generalising and there are some great new members around but I'm just stating if you really wanna play it safe.

Also meeting up and inspecting the gear is also the safest option in buying/trading new gear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Yagya (15/6/18)

@Hooked i forgot to mention none of the items was bought from our trusty members. It was bought/traded from another forum..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

Yagya said:


> @Hooked i forgot to mention none of the items was bought from our trusty members. It was bought/traded from another forum..



Ah! That's good to know!


----------



## Dietz (15/6/18)

Interesting thread, Thanks @Clouds4Days and agree with you too.

I Like buying from the classifieds, Ive done about 6 purchases and only 2 where not great. I do try to only buy from reputable members who have been around for a while.

Got a Troll V2 that was listed as a 9 but came with a shredded o-ring on the top cap without spares and scratches (not mentioned), the o-ring broke on 1st use and when I asked the seller he responded with "Im sure you can find the orings cheap somewhere and the 9/10 is the condition of the build deck and scratches on it".
and the other one is just the same as your comments on the tank that came with old/juice in it but with mine there was a smell of the previous juice stuck in it for about a week or two even after daily soaks and washes. Plus the one Oring was somehow Melted to the Glass, at least it came with spares.

Classifieds are great in my opinion as there are always members who will buy something and sell it immediately if they dont like it, and that to me means a Brand new device at a second hand price. Just take my AWESOME (doesnt even look like its been fired 5 times) Smoant Cylon that I bought from @Irfaan Ebrahim (reputable Seller!!).

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I hear you and if one can get new that is always the best route to go but it's always great saving a buck or two especially if you like trying new gear occasionally.
> 
> I would say if you buying used gear stick to long serving members who you know have a reputation to hold and you should be safe with them.
> I know that I am generalising and there are some great new members around but I'm just stating if you really wanna play it safe.
> ...


Or u can always ask if a member is willing to vouch or check the item for u.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor (15/6/18)

good thread, out of my 4 setups, 3 (rta's and mods) are all from forum members in the classifieds.

like to support, haven't had a bad deal, touch wood

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (15/6/18)

Also had a fair share in trades & buys where I got a Rda with cotton that looked and smelled like burned rubber.

But then also had a few where for eg. @Steyn777 traded me a very clean rda & left me brand new coils & some extra in the box I guess it depends on the seller/traders personal hygiene.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## EZBlend (15/6/18)

90 % of my gear are from the classifieds forum either through trades or purchase. I just stay away from pop up members till they are a little more established and arrogant members (my gear is best or HE members).

From a sellers perspective once I've tried it and it's time to sell. I ask the buy if may build a coil to suit the buyers style of vaping in terms of ohms, cloud .....etc. Then wick it and offer some juice so they ready to go clean and new. 

Buyers normally decline the juice offer as I DIY and vape less than 0.5mg nic but a built item helps to test it on day of collection and gives the buyer an idea of how it was built so they can adjust it. 

some buyers decline and just want a clean tank. In closing 1) always clean 2) talk to the buyer/seller and communicate your expectation and disclose what needs to be disclosed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/6/18)

EZBlend said:


> 90 % of my gear are from the classifieds forum either through trades or purchase. I just stay away from pop up members till they are a little more established and arrogant members (my gear is best or HE members).
> 
> From a sellers perspective once I've tried it and it's time to sell. I ask the buy if may build a coil to suit the buyers style of vaping in terms of ohms, cloud .....etc. Then wick it and offer some juice so they ready to go clean and new.
> 
> ...


I think we have traded / bought from each other a few times and I would gladly do business again with you. There have been some questionable offers that I have received where people rate something as excellent or 9/10 and when I see it I think damn my standards must be too high. I walk away from deals like that. I always try my best to be clear and up front about my items for sale / trade. I also always make sure the person is happy with the item before concluding the deal. I also ask if I must leave juice / coils / cotton in the tank in case they want to test but I mostly feel uncomfortable with a dirty item and wash it out throughly beforehand. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (16/6/18)

I bought a HE Mod from a very distinguished member, (second owner), a week later the mod almost blew up in my face (battery vented, thermal runaway (I have the battery as proof still), DNA 40 chip, and regulated, almost went "poof", but my dogs were too close and quite intrigued, so I kept my cool, screwed out the battery and chucked it in a basin till it cooled down - luck was on my side here), so I am extremely weary of buying any second hand mod from ANYONE on here or any other forum ever again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/6/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Also had a fair share in trades & buys where I got a Rda with cotton that looked and smelled like burned rubber.
> 
> But then also had a few where for eg. @Steyn777 traded me a very clean rda & left me brand new coils & some extra in the box I guess it depends on the seller/traders personal hygiene.



@CharlieSierra From a selling point of view, I think it's more a case of common decency, rather than hygiene, to ensure that everything is clean. I sold a car once (not on the forum lol) and the day before the hand-over I took it in for a thorough inside/outside clean. It looked so good I almost didn't sell it lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (16/6/18)

I only once tried to buy something, an Ammit 25 RTA, from the classies.

Within minutes from the add being placed I called dips. That was the Friday. PM'd the advertiser to get details who said he would prefer cash instead of an EFT and I can fetch it on the Saturday at 18:00. The whole Saturday I tried to get hold of him to find out where we must meet but PM's just got unanswered. He did not give his number.

Eventually he got hold of me at 19:00 saying he was out and we can do the deal on the Sunday.

Sunday morning I contacted him again and he told me the RTA has already been sold the night before. I was like WTF!!

Just plain honesty and courtesy can go a long way in gaining trust in the classified section. And it doesn't cost anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/6/18)

In reality things can go wrong and mistakes can be made. So here is another question to ponder related to the topic : how do you feel the situation should be handled (from both the buyer and seller's side) in the case where there is a problem with the goods? 

I ask this, because I'm always a bit worried when I buy from a new seller, but even more so when I put something up for sale. I try to make sure that I clean (ultrasonic where appropriate) and package items properly. I also try to take detailed and clear photos for the advertisement, but I'm also a bit nervous that I might miss something, because I might not pay enough attention to detail. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rafique (16/6/18)

I have done a lot of trades and sales in the classifieds like a lot.

I have met a whole lot of new friends and had some really informative conversations around vaping when meeting them. There are times where I purchased something and it was not as stated and I have let it go because it was my fault for not asking the important questions and for jumping to quick because I wanted it before someone else took it.

There are some sellers ads that in just pass by because I find it kind of arrogant, the cash is king e.g. I have seen some an ad by what I would assume is a reputable member but the way he advertisers is just rude.

Then u get false buyers or sellers that prolong the sale or purchase by responding to watsapps when they want to but they tell you to keep it for them, I have had many of those. I do believe in giving the first person who responded or called dibs first preference so the item is kept until they decide they do or do not want it.

All in all can't complain about classifieds, admins do a good job in maintaining it, huge thanks to @Silver for always asking more relevant questions to sellers about their ads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/6/18)

Rafique said:


> I have done a lot of trades and sales in the classifieds like a lot.
> 
> I have met a whole lot of new friends and had some really informative conversations around vaping when meeting them. There are times where I purchased something and it was not as stated and I have let it go because it was my fault for not asking the important questions and for jumping to quick because I wanted it before someone else took it.
> 
> ...



100% @Rafique , @Silver does a awesome Job in maintaining the classifieds and questioning sellers when the adds are missing info or look strange.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SMOK (16/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> In reality things can go wrong and mistakes can be made. So here is another question to ponder related to the topic : how do you feel the situation should be handled (from both the buyer and seller's side) in the case where there is a problem with the goods?
> 
> I ask this, because I'm always a bit worried when I buy from a new seller, but even more so when I put something up for sale. I try to make sure that I clean (ultrasonic where appropriate) and package items properly. I also try to take detailed and clear photos for the advertisement, but I'm also a bit nervous that I might miss something, because I might not pay enough attention to detail.
> 
> ...



I wanted to say something, but you said everthing i wanted to say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

